# Tit Slug Released



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Just a quick link that poses a question.

http://shop.kingdomdeath.com/product/wet-nurse










What does it say about our hobby and the gamer in general when companies release stuff like this?

Do people actually buy this shit?

They even positioned the tentacle so it looks like its about to shoot up her bunghole.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow...that's a giant resin facepalm right there.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

that thing is disturbing... the detail on the model though is quite something, though.


----------



## Arkeoptrix (Oct 8, 2010)

See, this is why following Slaneesh never pays off.


----------



## HelbrechtBT (Oct 28, 2008)

:shok: Cannot .......unsee. Well i guess if you felt like getting kick out of your FLGS you could use it as a really ...REALLY graphic rendition of a Slanesshi Deamon prince. 
Who even other deamon princes think is creepy....
And whom noone wants to summon....
EVER...
(shudder)


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

that is why the Wolves of Commorragh will Devistate and eradicate ALL traces of Chaotic Influence, especially the abominations from slaanesh >.> lmao


----------



## Gaz Taylor (Sep 2, 2007)

umm... yes...

I'm guessing that there must be a market for things like this but it's not my cup of tea. I think it's the sort of thing the local gaming werido would buy to try and get people to make conversation with him (or lock himself in the toilet with all those boobs).


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

Somebody has watched one too many Japanese Hentai movies.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

you guys do notice that EVERYTHING is detailed, including a small slit where the womens vagina is right? definitely NOT a model for any kind of child friendly area, lest you wish to be labeled as a pervert by their parents.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

This lady here is less disturbing than the current Daemonettes if you ask me. This is just your average motherly titdaemon of Slaanesh. The nipples would need a great paintjob to look good though, right now they're a bit disappointing, considering the overall quality of the model.

Oh and heres an alternative they have for the Masque: http://kingdomdeath.com/#311873/White-Speaker-Conversion Pretty nice.

But seriously, from the looks of it, its a model for a horror-fantasy board game, so strictly speaking its not relevant to our hobby. Unless of course if you want to use it in your tabletop gaming, in which case I doubt you'll be able to play with it outside your own house. I wouldn't want to see it in my LGS either, not because I mind its presence (I could build a whole campaign around this model) but because if kids come in they'll be out of their minds and the LGS would be shut down for good. Though if I knew a guy who bought one of these I'd call sick fuck immediately, regardless of how much of a Slaanesh-fan I am. Theres a point you should not cross and you should know where it is.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Well thats my golden deamon entry sorted for 2011, that sword is as good as mine!!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Why do they let followers of Slanesh sculpt minis now-ah-days?


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

it's a definitely a disturbing, if beautifully sculpted model. the "slave girls", in particular, might make a nice objective marker or something...the eye-boobs are just plain wrong though - no escaping that!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Umm... The feck? Seriously... why make something that aweful looking, with detail so good? 

The sculpt and level of detail is great, but as an entirity.... ummm... no. Just... no.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

That makes me think of Urotsukidôji... which in turn makes me want that hour and a half of my life back, along with my innocence.

Shit film, pretty cool mini I suppose. Not keen on the preggo chicks though unless they have M-16's for legs and nipple-missiles.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Just read that its a limited edition of 100... no wonder, I can't think they'd even sell 10.


----------



## dakari-mane (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow. Grim


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I quite like it, its original, well sculpted and very sinister and pretty perverse, not sure i would own it as i cant see the wife being too happy about it, if it were an Ork she would have no issue, but naked preggers and tit beast that isnt used in warhammer might be raise a few questions im not in the mood to answer.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Hmm... Only question left is "What to drink while assembling a new Tit slug?"


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

That is one absolutely fucking disgusting model. They guy with a mind that sick should just be put down. Preferably as sooon as possible!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Jezlad said:


> JWhat does it say about our hobby and the gamer in general when companies release stuff like this?


that the large majority of you have no sense of humour at all, and some of you love to pretend you have morals, which is bullshit.

I'd buy this just for the laughs, and given the choice of this and the shitraven, I'd buy a dozen of these before GW's fucking massive insult to the eyes.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Ah, here's something that's actually worthy of Slaanesh. The fact that most of you seem to be pissed off about it makes it even better.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

7 in stock? Have they sold 93 of those... Wow... The followers of Slanesh are really on the move now...


----------



## Gaz Taylor (Sep 2, 2007)

Stella Cadente said:


> that the large majority of you have no sense of humour at all


But that _thing_ doesn't make me laugh, and I can not see any funny applications for it apart from recording peoples reactions to it.



> I'd buy this just for the laughs, and given the choice of this and the shitraven, I'd buy a dozen of these before GW's fucking massive insult to the eyes.


I quite like the Stormraven. As somebody pointed out on another forum, it looks like a Chibi version of a Thunderhawk that should appear in Advance Wars!


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Ah it made me chuckle. I can imagine all those nerds fapping to it while painting this so called tit slug!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Superb, a Stealth Daemon Prince.
Its a game winner, no ones going to know what you doing with it in a game as they are all going to try to avoid looking at it.

Its what Slaanesh would be if the game wasn't for kids, it is as disturbing as daemons should be.

Great sculpt. Probably doing exactly what they wanted, getting them noticed.
After the OMG reactions we all said great sculpt, how many of then looked at the other stuff they have?


----------



## Arkeoptrix (Oct 8, 2010)

Having an anime store nearby, I have seen things for sale that put that thing to shame.


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

How can stuff like that be put into production? why would anyone waste such talent of sculpting skills, as well as waste time, on THAT?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Hmm reminds me of silent hill...I love it. Still with a large percentage of the people playing 40k being under 20 years old, or generally uncomfortable with the whole sex thing, this model will probably never see a decent 40k game. I also noticed the model definitely has that horror sci-fi feel.

Also got to go with Stella here and point out how weird it is people are offended by it. Its like when someone complains about smut on the internet then in their free time at home looks up two girls one cup. After all no one is forcing you too look at the model or even this thread for that matter.

Ps: If GW really wanted to show what 40k was like we would see weird shit like this popping up all over the chaos daemons army.


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Next release from GW/FW...

Tit-slugs and creampie facials III

Available from codex pictures. 
Includes graphic (extremely graphic) novel and collectors tin!

Order now in time for the holidays!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Kingdom Death make beautiful models and this is no exception - i really like it.

It's a sick and twisted concept certainly, but i think they've done a good job representing that.

I think this says less about the 'hobby and gamer in general' when compared to the massive ratio of unclothed 'female warriors' to the ones sculpted with functional armour on.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks a lot Jez, I'm gonna have to go to an abbatoir an watch some guy slaughter a pig to get that image out of my head, lol.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

LukeValantine said:


> Also got to go with Stella here and point out how weird it is people are offended by it. Its like when someone complains about smut on the internet then in their free time at home looks up two girls one cup. After all no one is forcing you too look at the model or even this thread for that matter.


We're not offended by it. We just cna't understand why such a god aweful looking sculpt went into production.


----------



## IadUmboros (Aug 9, 2010)

I really like it, but I think the tit "eyes" are out of place. The feeders sucking on the pregnant woman's breast and the daemon's arms clutching a baby to one of it's own boobs are horrible. It's the utterly depraved twisted brain wrong of a one-off man-mental. As others have said, this is how Slaanesh daemons should be. Although I can imagine it as a baby snatcher that keeps infants for eternity. Or eating them itself... 

Does this thing have it's own background?


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

honestly, aside from the bad joints on the "antlers" and the penis-tail I think this is a fine model. Lose the ladies & the penis-tail & you've got a great prince / GD. It reminds me of primitive sculptures of gaia (think the wendol's goddess in 13th warrior)


----------



## Gaz Taylor (Sep 2, 2007)

GrizBe said:


> We're not offended by it. We just cna't understand why such a god aweful looking sculpt went into production.


+1

Techniquely, the skill in the sculpt and producing the resin model is amazing. I just don't think it's a good model and as I said it's not my cup of tea. To me I would have imagined something simular to the Daemonculaba from Dead Sky, Black Sun.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

clever handle said:


> honestly, aside from the bad joints on the "antlers" and the penis-tail I think this is a fine model. Lose the ladies & the penis-tail & you've got a great prince / GD. It reminds me of primitive sculptures of gaia (think the wendol's goddess in 13th warrior)


13th Warrior was a badass movie. :clapping:

I could imagine using it as an objective instead in a WH/DH vs CSM/CD scenario where the former are the attackers who have to destroy the Mother (Immobile Monstrous Creature; WS3 BS0 S6 T6 W6 I3 A4 Ld10 (Fearless) 4+/4++, FNP) before it burps up too many Chaos Spawns (giving birth to 5 each CSM turn, Spawns are counted at the end of each game turn). CSM/CD win if there are 20 or more Spawns on the board (fluff-wise it is assumed that the Mother birthed too many Chaos Spawns for the WH/DH force to handle and they must withdraw). I'd add lots of creepy terrain and play creepy music just to make the whole battle more dramatic. It'd be something to remember, thats for sure.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm not sure what's more disturbing-- that someone sculpted this, or that the print run of 100 sold out in under 24 hours at $55 a pop.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

The detail is incredible. The concept..eh not really for me. First thing I noticed when I saw this, is that the whole "head" looks like a dick. (no pun intended.)


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I think it would be hilarious to own, just sat on your coffee table when visitors come over.

"Erm, what is that"

"Gh, that old thing. It's just my wet nurse."

It is a horrifically disturbing image, but I suppose that's what demons should be. They should be perverse and outrageous. I mean they wouldn't give a fuck what people though of them, even if they were covered in boobs and had cocktail.

And credit where it's due, it's a well sculpted piece, as are the rest of their items. And they've been brave enough to use to outrageous to boost sales. And it has obviously worked. So kudos to them.

*goes to bleach eyes*


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Uh... Riiiiight. Looks like something out of Duke Nukem or some bizaar animated porn flick from Japan. I suppose it would fit a Slaanesh daemon of some sorts if it were a Warhammer model, but it's pretty fucking weird.

Props to you, Jezlad, for the biggest WTF moment of my week thus far.


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

:shok: Just another testimony of how perverted Slaneesh is........Excuse me while i cleanse my mind of this image :suicide:


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

"Just another testimony of how perverted Slaneesh is........Excuse me while i cleanse my mind of this image"

Not really considering the model is made by a company not affiliated with GW... its sad when a separate company does a better job at making models that represent your IP then you do, case in point Mantic's undead range vs GW's.

However I have always been a proponent of the idea that GW has done a mediocre job at representing chaos daemons. For instance when I think Slaanesh, going on the background, and the fundamental concept behind the fictional entity, I think of stuff like silent hill, and GW bug lizards don't really spring to mind till I am on my 5-6th metal image.

Mind you they do a decent job with the Khorne/Nurgle range, if you count FW models, but even then half of the ideas for daemons come off cartoonish or not mature enough.
Seriously GW higher a horror writer to help develop your daemon models. THEY ARE NOT A ARMY they are a supernatural force made up of nightmares made manifest.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

GrizBe said:


> We're not offended by it. We just cna't understand why such a god aweful looking sculpt went into production.


I'd love to know what link your clicking on to find a god awful sculpt, you must be clicking on a GW link, or a flames of warhammerepic40k link.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Once again got to agree with stella the model itself is a wonderful sculpt, just disturbing.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> I'd love to know what link your clicking on to find a god awful sculpt, you must be clicking on a GW link, or a flames of warhammerepic40k link.


Maybe it was the new Storm Duck he was talking about?

EDIT: 2girls1cup is disturbing, this is just uniquely interesting.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Khorothis said:


> Maybe it was the new Storm Duck he was talking about?


that is the only logical explanation


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork (Jun 9, 2010)

I wasn't gonna post on this thread until I clicked on the link and saw the close up pics. All I gotta say is, "That is effen disturbing"! The nursing infants, penis tentacles, and va jay jays make it even more so. uke:


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

There will be the sad gits who will order it becuase "It's got boobies! F'nar F'nar, I need be alone!"
And there will be the people who see it as a far better job than GW has ever done with Slaanesh. It should be revolting and disturbing, that's what Slaanesh is, all the good things in life twisted to become warped and extreme. 
I like it, or I should say I like what they've done with it.
It's sick, but in a good way!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Where did they get a picture of my mum from? :/


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

OH GOD!!!! I need to be mind whipped, someone turn me into a servitor...

I can stand a certain amount of slaanesh wrongness...this thing goes beyong that. Amazing detail, like everything I've seen on the site!!!!! Danny Cruz must be blind and Thomas David must be a servitor.

I don't know what's more disturbing this thing or this>http://kingdomdeath.com/#308690/Gorm. 
P.S. Really sold out after 24 hours?


----------



## coalheartly (Jul 24, 2009)

who let /b/ go near the sculpting table...... but any way, yes it is creepy, yes it made laugh, and yes it is a great sculpt, i just have a feeling that i would be put on several government lists if i bought that. also, as they say, its sad when great artists get stuck with shitty fandoms.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

If anyone is interested, here's some comments about the creature from one of the KD guys that were posted on WAMP.

This may clear some things up, or horrify you even more :victory:



> 1 ) The Wet Nurse's function is to breast feed and care for the newly born children of the holy lands. ( this is part of the process to turn them into monsters. )
> 
> 2 ) She is not capable of having sex and the scene of its tail going into the laying down women is not rape. It's actually draining a miscarriage for nutrients. Its.. its own bizarre ecosystem.
> 
> 3 ) The Nurse drains milk from women, whom are fed hormones to produce it in great quanities. The drained milk is mixed with its own hormones and fluids and then fed back to the young.


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

If all the factions of 40k where duking it out on one planet then a chaos cultist summon this they would all band together just so they do not have to look at that monstrosity.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

This isn't a good sculpt.

It's the product of a sad individual who probably spent his misguided youth wanking off to Japanese tentacle porn.

If anything I feel pity for the people that like this crap. To be fair though, its pretty much the only set of tits 80% of wargamers will see.


----------



## Raptor_00 (Mar 17, 2008)

I find it a very nice sculpt....and I don't find it creepy in any way. 
Take a look at Sumerian, Babylonian, Assyrian, Egyptian goddess statues from the ancient world. They have a very similar style to them.
This model just tries to capture that essence, copying the female form and multiplying it to grant fertility and what not.
The ancient statues are considered art...this is just the gaming dorks version of the fertility goddess.

Now...I wouldn't buy myself one...nor ever take it to a gaming store to play with in a game...nor let kids see it...nor let my own daughter see it until she had a greater appreciation of the arts and a background knowledge of the history of the goddess form.
But the model is far from disgusting.


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Is it me or is the clit slightly off?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Imperious said:


> Is it me or is the clit slightly off?


hard question to ask, 90% of people round here have probably never seen one.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Jezlad said:


> This isn't a good sculpt.
> 
> It's the product of a sad individual who probably spent his misguided youth wanking off to Japanese tentacle porn.


It's a far better quality sculpt than a lot of GW stuff, and a great deal of other mini manufacturers. I can only think of Studio McVey and FW who out sculpt them consistently.

As for the second point, that's just jumping to conclusions. They are trying to create a horror/nightmare universe, and this thing is pretty fucking horrific.....it's not supposed to look nice.

I won't say there isn't any element of playing to a 'sex sells' demographic though. The head boobs, attractive 'victims' and the p penis tail aren't doing them any favours getting the idea of the model across.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> that the large majority of you have no sense of humour at all, and some of you love to pretend you have morals, which is bullshit.
> 
> I'd buy this just for the laughs, and given the choice of this and the shitraven, I'd buy a dozen of these before GW's fucking massive insult to the eyes.


Indeed.

People here seem fairly bourgeois in their sensibilities. While the model isn't, per se, my cup of tea, it's nothing particularly horrific, and the the detail level, etc. is spot on.

It's an attempt to merge slaanesh-style horror with Great Old Ones style horror. They certainly succeeded.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Well..... it is certainly unique, I hope.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Raptor_00 said:


> Take a look at Sumerian, Babylonian, Assyrian, Egyptian goddess statues from the ancient world. They have a very similar style to them.


What egyptian goddess are you talking about? I have never seen one that looked close to this.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I realise that this model is not intended to be a slaneesh demon. I have read the manufacturer's comments. Interestingly the bipolar responses are just the sort of responses portrayed in the fluff when slaneesh demons are described. Equal parts horror and allure. Most interesting.

A minor point. I like boobies. I like lots of boobies. But when they are all attached to the same entity I am a bit weirded out. Its not quite the same as an afternoon at the playboy mansion.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

It's funny how people dislike it because they have to reach for the brain bleach when that's what the model's supposed to achieve. People here need more mental fortitude.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

I will say this much ... those boobs would cost me a great deal less than my wife's did, and there are more of them.:biggrin:


----------



## moshpiler (Apr 16, 2009)

i don't find it that disturbing, but i can't help but wonder... "why?". also it doesn't take anything more than cursory glance to realize that a lot of people would feel uncomfortable with it.the high level of detail doesn't help much with that either. on the other hand, i can imagine the laughs it would get from friends playing at someones home, just plonk a painted version on the table via deepstrike...



OIIIIIIO said:


> I will say this much ... those boobs would cost me a great deal less than my wife's did, and there are more of them.:biggrin:


^^ wonderful insight :laugh:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

shaantitus said:


> A minor point. I like boobies. I like lots of boobies. But when they are all attached to the same entity I am a bit weirded out. Its not quite the same as an afternoon at the playboy mansion.


So, you are saying that there is a proper booby to body ratio that must be adhered to in order for a being to be attractive? Interesting.


----------



## Mathai (Sep 1, 2010)

Mandatory body to booby ratio I say. Too much booby ruins the body. =)


----------



## ChugginDatHaterade (Nov 15, 2010)

Well its a pretty fucked up and disturbing idea. Which is both revolting and in a strange way alluring. I guess thats what they went for. The sculpt itself is definitely high quality. I would never consider buying one, and would probably be a little bothered if someone put it down across the table from me. But whatever works for others.


----------



## Mathai (Sep 1, 2010)

To be serious here for a moment. (Which is hard because this entire conversation has me very chuckly, but I shall do my best)

I think this is a masterfully constructed piece. People keep saying its horrific, its ugly, its terrible...well guess what? Demons, and demonicly evil things, are truly horrific. They defy logic in a repugnant and complete way. There is no beauty in a thing of pure evil, and this sculpture represents that. The beast is a matronly sort of evil, that much is clear from its description and sculpt. The sculptor took this concept and obviously spent alot of time with it. He made something that is uncensored and pure to the idea. Basically, it is beautiful in its repulsiveness as repulsive was the intent from the get go I believe.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Besides the wet nurse moel, which i dont like (too much much tentacle porn for my liking), the rest of the range are quite nice. The sculpting is good, and the models look very cleanly cast. I do like the preacher especially. FUnny how this male model hasnt sold out and most of the female ones have. Sort of shows thier target audience really.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Mathai said:


> To be serious here for a moment. (Which is hard because this entire conversation has me very chuckly, but I shall do my best)
> 
> I think this is a masterfully constructed piece. People keep saying its horrific, its ugly, its terrible...well guess what? Demons, and demonicly evil things, are truly horrific. They defy logic in a repugnant and complete way. There is no beauty in a thing of pure evil, and this sculpture represents that. The beast is a matronly sort of evil, that much is clear from its description and sculpt. The sculptor took this concept and obviously spent alot of time with it. He made something that is uncensored and pure to the idea. Basically, it is beautiful in its repulsiveness as repulsive was the intent from the get go I believe.


You just hit the nail in the head. With a sledgehammer.

You know, I was wondering if this model was familiar from somewhere and look what I found:
http://dragonage.wikia.com/wiki/Brood_mother

I also wonder how many of you who are disturbed by the model and played the game and enjoyed it, which included purging this lady here. 

Like Masked Jackal said, you people need to work on your mental fortitude.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> You just hit the nail in the head. With a sledgehammer.
> 
> You know, I was wondering if this model was familiar from somewhere and look what I found:
> http://dragonage.wikia.com/wiki/Brood_mother
> ...


alot of people who say that tit slug there is a bad model for its graphic content are those who play the game with children I think. yes its a demon based almost purely on a twisted sexual desire. 

its either that or they are closet fatty haters who see the model as a representation of what they like but cant admit to liking, so they spurt off self rightous bullshit to cover up their enjoyments


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> so they spurt off self rightous bullshit to cover up their enjoyments


cowards, they should admit there love for the tentacle rape as I do :laugh:


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Jezlad said:


> This isn't a good sculpt.
> 
> It's the product of a sad individual who probably spent his misguided youth wanking off to Japanese tentacle porn.
> 
> If anything I feel pity for the people that like this crap. To be fair though, its pretty much the only set of tits 80% of wargamers will see.


Why do you think it sold out so fast......... so it can also be the only set they'll ever hold.:laugh:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

jimmy gunn said:


> Why do you think it sold out so fast......... so it can also be the only set they'll ever hold.:laugh:


i bet hes annoyed he only limited it to 100 units, could have easily sold more by the sounds of it, personally i would like to have seen a titslug in every home
:santa:


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> i bet hes annoyed he only limited it to 100 units, could have easily sold more by the sounds of it, personally i would like to have seen a titslug in every home
> :santa:


And a goat in every garage!


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeeeah, this made me twitch ;O

How can this NOT have been meant to be a Slaaneshi daemon? It's rather obvious that it is.

And if its not....what the hell was the sculptor SMOKING? If it was a slaaneshi daemon, it would make sense, but if it wasn't.....WTF???

But boy would I love to kill it 

THIS MONSTROSITY MUST BE DESTROYED!


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

They will probably do another run due to the vast number of desperate prevs I mean model connoisseurs. Its a very detailed model but I still prefer my lady's hoo hoo's. Maybe it would look better if the eye boobs sagged a little more so it would look like spaniel ears  It would more realistic. Why would a demon have perky boobs especially with a large amount of baby's sucking them.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

fuck all of you, i want one.

if this model was actually in stock i would start a demon army for it, how could you not?

this is by far, the most slanesshi looking model ive ever seen. and its a brilliantly sculpted model. its clearly a well thought out and executed piece.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

WTF

Ok now that's said. It's to Japanese porn related for me, the eyes are just wrong on so many levels. I really hope this wasn't made for Warhammer/40k because they should know better, since a lot of children play it and I don't think they should really be exposed to this level.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Is it just me or should it be married to a Great Unclean One? XD
The whole 'Matronly' thing is not unlike the joviality of the Great Unclean Ones and it certainly is quite as repulsive, in a daemonly way, as a Great Unclean One.

Either way; I quite like it, the pregnant women are a little weird but i can get past that.
I'd like to see one painted up, It would be interesting to see what the minds of those who bought one can do for it.
I'd buy one too but i couldn't do it justice when it comes to painting it.

Methinks GW should do a more mature version of 40k where the models actually look like they would given reality not dumbed down for Children. Given what they have come up with so far as it is, they may just create some truly masterful pieces.

SGMAlice


----------



## Yllib Enaz (Jul 15, 2010)

bishop5 said:


> And a goat in every garage!


suckling a tit slug!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Yllib Enaz said:


> suckling a tit slug!


Amen to that!


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> Like Masked Jackal said, you people need to work on your mental fortitude.


Exactly, far too many prude type people reacting to this.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

nightfish said:


> Exactly, far too many prude type people reacting to this.


I'm no where near a prude ^_^ but tbh, that model is a obscene and I can understand the criticism of it.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I'm no where near a prude ^_^ but tbh, that model is a obscene and I can understand the criticism of it.


All it is is a pair of breasts and a vagina, of which there are over 3 billion similar copies. Whether you find it obscence depends on if you are disgusted at the human form. In which case, theres not much one can do...


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

nightfish said:


> All it is is a pair of breasts and a vagina, of which there are over 3 billion similar copies. Whether you find it obscence depends on if you are disgusted at the human form. In which case, theres not much one can do...


It's obscene because children as young as 8 play this game and I don't find it right to expose stuff like this to them.


----------



## Yllib Enaz (Jul 15, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> It's obscene because children as young as 8 play this game and I don't find it right to expose stuff like this to them.


But its not a product for this game. 

Really if thats your issue then you should take it up with the OP for bringing it up.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yllib Enaz said:


> But its not a product for this game.
> 
> Really if thats your issue then you should take it up with the OP for bringing it up.


As I said in my first post, if they designed it for this game they should be ashamed, if not then I think it's funny but I'd never use something that like.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I think it is disturbing and a little sick but I like reading Clive Barker books, this is nothing!
I really don't think it's aimed at 8 year old gamers, at least I really hope it isn't. I wouldn't mind getting one and painting it up, just to see if I could do it justice, would I let my 11 year old daughter play with it?
Fuck NO!

I also wouldn't let her watch Hellraiser, Shivers or Debbie Does Dallas. 
Not every mini on the web is for 40K, some are warped and disturbing and some are just crap. It just happens that this one would fit very well in a Chaos Army, either Slaanesh or as some one else has already said Nurgle. 
I wouldn't mind if someone put this on the table to represent either a Daemon or an objective or if they stuck it in a display cabinet to show off their paint skills. As long as they're not showing it to kids or sad bastards who would get a boner at the sight of all those tits.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Daemons are supposed to be physical representations of insanity and extreme psychosis, amalgamations of the most base human desires. To even see one in the flesh is to stretch the mind to breaking point.

GW models do not represent this.

This model does (or at least comes closer than the vast majority of other attempts).


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Tit Slug thread more popular than the 40K movie.

I chuckled.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I Want One!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

God damn I hate the fact 40k is now meant for children, back in the day the game wasn't marketed to infants and it should have stayed that way.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> that is why the Wolves of Commorragh will Devistate and eradicate ALL traces of Chaotic Influence, especially the abominations from slaanesh >.> lmao


Until we get a new codex written by phil kelly that has something stronger then longfangmissilesx5 x3 razorbackspamx9

Also neat model. And to play devil's advocate are we really going to all suddenly claim that any work of art that displays things of sexuality are deemed hideous and horrible? It's a fine model, though I'm sure it's overcosted, and yes it's only real selling factor is shock value, but when has america not bought something for shock value?

This man knows his audience.

Also I would never recommend letting kids play 40k. That's fucking bonkers. At the tournament level I've seen grown men, with families and jobs and clout, threaten to beat each other in the parking lot over plastic spacemen. I've seen ex officers nearly well up in tears over the sheer hate that flies at tournaments. Really what the fuck kind of atmosphere is that for a kid?


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

LukeValantine said:


> God damn I hate the fact 40k is now meant for children, back in the day the game wasn't marketed to infants and it should have stayed that way.


I second that!:goodpost:


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

bishop5 said:


> Tit Slug thread more popular than the 40K movie.
> 
> I chuckled.


I reckon it's fucking sad that discussion of this topic has exceeded that of the Ultramarines movie, regardless of whether you like tit slug or think it's sick and perverted, or whether you like the film or not.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Kinda shows you just how little the movies done to interest people though, if a sculpt like this is a bigger deal in a much shorter time.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> WTF
> 
> Ok now that's said. It's to Japanese porn related for me, the eyes are just wrong on so many levels. I really hope this wasn't made for Warhammer/40k because they should know better, since a lot of children play it and I don't think they should really be exposed to this level.


It's not for 40k, its for the Kingdom Death board game which is still in development. The game will be set in a horror orientated dreamscape type setting.

Also why do people keep moaning about the eyes?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

GrizBe said:


> Kinda shows you just how little the movies done to interest people though, if a sculpt like this is a bigger deal in a much shorter time.


true, personally I couldn't give a shit about the movie, I'd want one of these instead anyday than being forced to watch blue.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

tu_shan82 said:


> I reckon it's fucking sad that discussion of this topic has exceeded that of the Ultramarines movie, regardless of whether you like tit slug or think it's sick and perverted, or whether you like the film or not.


Its not sad matey, its human nature plain and simple, model has Tits and naked chicks = win , movie has no tits = fail


----------



## Kiama (Oct 28, 2009)

I was going to agree, yeah, this thing is the PERFECT Slaneesh model, hahaha.

Again though, good craftsmanship on it, too bad about everything else and what it is.



bitsandkits said:


> Its not sad matey, its human nature plain and simple, model has Tits and naked chicks = win , movie has no tits = fail


WIN


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

titslug......lol


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

Sweet model, super disturbing but not that much worse than alot of anime and other things in pop-culture.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> watch blue.


But eet is all aboht the spess mehreens and the righteous queest to stohp the ehvil chaos spess mehreens. Using a tactic culled steehl rehn.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> true, personally I couldn't give a shit about the movie, I'd want one of these instead anyday than being forced to watch blue.


What if there was a movie about the titslug?


----------



## Raptor_00 (Mar 17, 2008)

Varakir said:


> What if there was a movie about the titslug?


It will probably bring in more money the the 40k movie...though the plot will probably be similar to Starship Troopers 2 (absolutely horrible)


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Varakir said:


> What if there was a movie about the titslug?


there already are plenty of movies about titslugs, all of them badly done but amusing because there shit.

and I'd still rather watch it than a marine movie.


----------



## Takizuchi (Aug 27, 2010)

I will admit the first thing i said when i saw that was WTF?? but after giving my mind a second to adjust i would say that its a very interesting model. It is disturbing yes, but to me it seems something very much along the lines of Clive Barker's work, or something that would fit nicely in the Cthulhu mythos. I will admit that i would get this model, epically if i was to start a CSM or Demon army. I kinda like the over all look of it, epically the fact that the entire head looks like a pregnant woman, with the "ears" being the legs. the mask face thing is also very cool, and looks like its way of lulling its 'victims?' into a weird sense of security. *shrugs* but thats just me. This model is just the sort of thing a good demon army needs, epically those of the slaany variety. It has the imagery, it has the shock value, and its a brilliant sculpt. I bet the guy who made this is fun to have at parties, that or just sit down and have a drink with.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> God damn I hate the fact 40k is now meant for children, back in the day the game wasn't marketed to infants and it should have stayed that way.





LordWaffles said:


> Also I would never recommend letting kids play 40k. That's fucking bonkers. At the tournament level I've seen grown men, with families and jobs and clout, threaten to beat each other in the parking lot over plastic spacemen. I've seen ex officers nearly well up in tears over the sheer hate that flies at tournaments. Really what the fuck kind of atmosphere is that for a kid?


What these two said. Especially if you imagine your average kid reading the Inquisitor series where they land on a Slaaneshi planet, next to a city of dicks as big as skyscrapers and vaginas as big as stadiums. But even so I don't know if the fluff or the players are the more disturbing sometimes.



tu_shan82 said:


> I reckon it's fucking sad that discussion of this topic has exceeded that of the Ultramarines movie, regardless of whether you like tit slug or think it's sick and perverted, or whether you like the film or not.


I think its reassuring. As long as people like tits more than the Ultramarines everything is fine.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

I must write a fanfic featuring that model.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

It looks ridiculous. It needs less boobs, and far more tentacles ending in slippery, penis-shaped elongations. And more virgins. Not to mention how painting that thing and giving it justice would be very hard...


----------



## Chapter: Limp Bizkit (Aug 2, 2010)

what the fuck is wrong with these people? this is some sick shit! But on the other hand... LOL!!! i laughed for five minutes before i could post this!
although, yes as heaps of you guys have pointed out(my agreeing with you isnt gonna do much more)it is excellently sculpted and a manifestation of the horror that comes with having WAY too much time on your hands:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I loled when I seen this picture lol.


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> As long as people like tits more than the Ultramarines everything is fine.


Agreed. +rep


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Khorothis said:


> As long as people like tits more than the Ultramarines everything is fine.


Now that's sig material, right there :biggrin:


----------



## Nyustukyi (Jul 10, 2010)

Ok wow. The tail is a freaking penis and the women are prego and wtf a baby suckling? Dude seriously this is like one of the most f---ed up things I have saw. Like really. And I have seen some risky things.

Detailed to the fullest, but dear gosh, this is using your talents for the dark side.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

So who is buying a Tit Slug? :laugh:


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

GrizBe said:


> Kinda shows you just how little the movies done to interest people though, if a sculpt like this is a bigger deal in a much shorter time.


This is nerd central. With a title like "Tit Slug", you know we're all going to click on it. If the Ultramarines Movie thread title mentioned "naked girl", it'd be just as popular.


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

You sir are a liar. I just checked the ultramarines movie thread and there were no naked girls! LIAR!!!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

turel2 said:


> So who is buying a Tit Slug? :laugh:


nobody, since they sold out in less time than it takes for an essex girl to accept sex as payment in primark.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Worldkiller said:


> I must write a fanfic featuring that model.


Its interesting how The Heretic appeared almost at the same time as the titslug. It might be a coincidence though... or maybe not... 

You know, given the popularity of the Titslug it might end up being a mascot... just sayin'...


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow, I really wish I didn't click the link.

Damn my curiosity


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Khorothis said:


> You know, given the popularity of the Titslug it might end up being a mascot... just sayin'...


Like Jeffifex?


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> nobody, since they sold out in less time than it takes for an essex girl to accept sex as payment in primark.


oh god when i saw the words tit slug and stella cadante i had high hopes of sarcastic comments
this surpassed my wildest dreams


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

bobss said:


> Like Jeffifex?


Something like that. Grandmother Boobs for instance.


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> that the large majority of you have no sense of humour at all, and some of you love to pretend you have morals, which is bullshit.
> 
> I'd buy this just for the laughs, and given the choice of this and the shitraven, I'd buy a dozen of these before GW's fucking massive insult to the eyes.


agreed,i would much prefer 40k if it wasnt so kiddy friendly,gw are just turning it into a toy range


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

It is a toy range. But they're turning it into a toy range for kids.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

bobss said:


> Like Jeffifex?


JeffiJugs?
Just a thought....


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

normtheunsavoury said:


> JeffiJugs?
> Just a thought....


What have I created? :grin:

... Yes, Jeffijugs... not bad :wink:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

bobss said:


> ... Yes, Jeffijugs... not bad :wink:


do i have to photoshop this now?


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> do i have to photoshop this now?


I don't think "no" is a valid answer here.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Varakir said:


> do i have to photoshop this now?


Yeah You Do!!!

DUU EET!! 

SGMAlice


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I hate the model of the daemon. I love the three naked slave girls as Objective Markers for my EC. The 2 Pregnant ones makes it even better. How disgustingly/pleasurable twist.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

DestroyerHive said:


> I don't think "no" is a valid answer here.


No would have been more welcome. I spent about 20 minutes on this, and almost spent more...but then i thought "what the fuck am i doing!"

At least it was a challenge...


----------



## Stormbrow II (May 10, 2010)

Wow. 14 pages and no-one has admitted they would/already have fapped to the Tit Slug? 

First.


I would absolutely love for someone to turn up to a Tournament with one of those to see the look on other people's faces.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> No would have been more welcome. I spent about 20 minutes on this, and almost spent more...but then i thought "what the fuck am i doing!"
> 
> At least it was a challenge...


Lolololol. This is rep-worthy.


----------



## Lord Pestilice (Jan 21, 2008)

I saw this and thought of an old Star Trek Episode where a slave girl was on her knees in front of a pissed off computer that extended a slim metal cylinder and said, "You will agree to the insertion of the instrument of obeidence!"


----------



## nellis14 (Dec 8, 2009)

yep that is compleatly wrong in all ways......what makes it even more disturbing is the fact it sold all 100 copies of it in 24 hour?!?!?


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Stormbrow II said:


> Wow. 14 pages and no-one has admitted they would/already have fapped to the Tit Slug?
> 
> First.


Who would admit it?

Not that I have of course.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

IanC said:


> Who would admit it?
> 
> Not that I have of course.


More to the point, why would you bother?

If you were to be sexually excited by an alien tit-monster with multiple breasts, i'm sure the internet has already got you covered with far better material.

In fact i'd put money on finding something like that on deviantart within 30 seconds.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Varakir said:


> In fact i'd put money on finding something like that on deviantart within 30 seconds.


I knew there was a reason to join deviantart


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

*Given the current turn of conversation... Waits for Rule 34 to kick in.*


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

They sold all 100?...

Damn, there goes my Christmas Present idea for the family lol


----------



## Stormbrow II (May 10, 2010)

> They sold all 100?...
> 
> Damn, there goes my Christmas Present idea for the family lol


That's why you'd joke about it. Its a bit mental to see them all gone in 24 hours. I could bet if they made 1000 they'd all sell out. Makes you wonder about the people buying it. 

I'd totally buy one and give it to a buddy as a present. It'd be better if he had a missus and I could see her face when he opened it.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Stormbrow II said:


> That's why you'd joke about it. Its a bit mental to see them all gone in 24 hours. I could bet if they made 1000 they'd all sell out. Makes you wonder about the people buying it.
> 
> I'd totally buy one and give it to a buddy as a present. It'd be better if he had a missus and I could see her face when he opened it.


And I'd like to see your face if she ends up lovin' it.  

Oh and Jeff is funny with boobs. Could use some slave girls though.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

How are those girls pregnant? As I cannot see any ''access point'' for those delightfully elongated and slippery tentacles, it defies the logic of sexual reproduction.

As for the fapping thing. We all fapp to hideous things once in a while... but this? I doubt even the most hardcore 4chan user could wield his punitive cock in any semblence of a masturbatory gesture with the image of this shit upon his screen.


----------



## Lord Pestilice (Jan 21, 2008)

Bobss...check out the pics on the actual site. All the females are anatomically correct with "access points" for said tentacle.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

bobss said:


> How are those girls pregnant? As I cannot see any ''access point'' for those delightfully elongated and slippery tentacles, it defies the logic of sexual reproduction.
> 
> As for the fapping thing. We all fapp to hideous things once in a while... but this? I doubt even the most hardcore 4chan user could wield his punitive cock in any semblence of a masturbatory gesture with the image of this shit upon his screen.


The Wet Nurse isn't the one impregnating them. I think it is written somewhere that the tentacle there is to help out with a miscarriage or something.

They would have to get a painted version first but I doubt that would keep anyone from fapping to it. Especially the veterans of /d/. Browse the place for a week if you don't believe me but don't come back demanding your mental virginity 'cause its gone for eternity.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Why the fuck does it have a johnson for a mouth?


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Jezlad said:


> They even positioned the tentacle so it looks like its about to shoot up her bunghole.


Dude, it looks like a very long veiny cock from a distance, and judging from the boob fest going on down the front it wouldn't surprise me. Is this mini anything to do with Japan?

Also:


Stephen_Newman said:


> That is one absolutely fucking disgusting model. They guy with a mind that sick should just be put down. Preferably as sooon as possible!


Easy now chief, each to their own! Never watch Urotsukidōji, the demon in that has seven laser firing dicks destroying a city, you'd be filled with rage in seconds!! ;-)


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Why the fuck does it have a johnson for a mouth?


Why not?
That wasn't long enough to post so I've had to write this bit underneath, so, again, Why not?


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Why the fuck does it have a johnson for a mouth?


Jervis Johnson?.... :shok:

You know... every time I see this thread, my hands slowly undo my jeans, before a voice in my head yells, ''Thou shalt not fap!''.

However, laser-firing dicks sounds fun. I might check this Urotsukidōji out, tonight...


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bobss said:


> Jervis Johnson?.... :shok:


no no, he is a shithole, not a mouth.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Why the fuck does it have a johnson for a mouth?


The answer is in the question.


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

Reminds me of some H.R. Geiger art work.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> no no, he is a shithole, not a mouth.


No it's a mouth, but instead of sound it just fires congealed fail.


----------



## monketo (Jan 6, 2008)

What a messed up model. Lets hope a heavy flamers squad should be lurking around the corner!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Why the fuck does it have a johnson for a mouth?


Are people thinking the tits are it's eyes?

It's face is on the end of the 'Johnson'.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

See i want the non-tentical raped female mini....but not the giant rapist tit slug that escaped from a bad hentai movie, or the Knocked up women.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

ahhhh Legend of the Overfiend .... that takes me back. One scene I loved The Nurse scene, he comes; she explodes! Fuckin great:biggrin: This thing does remind me of it, Dammit, now I gotta beat my meat like it owes me money.


----------

